# Japanese Powder Freeride



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a mixture of clips freeriding in the powder at Nozawa Onsen in Nagano Japan. 

I Don't take much footage so this is all I have. I had many great days this year, only about 27 in total, but almost every single one was in top notch powder. When its good here it is amazing.

What little I got on film gives you an idea of the terrain and the powder here. 

Enjoy.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Park Rat!!!! LOL


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah, sadly I have more shots in the park (which I pass through once a day maybe) than in steep tree runs where I spend most of my time. My riding buddy pretty much has his hands full not hitting trees on those runs so isn't into taking any shots.

Nozawa does have some really good 40 degree even 45 degree runs with nicely spaced trees (1 to 2 meters).
Next year I will not be buying a season pass and plan several trips to Hokkaido and Zao as well as my homeground Nozawa.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

While a season pass is the most economical way to do it you do feel a touch of buyers remorse for being held to the one location. Its free to ride there so you arent really going to go and buy a day pass elsewhere.
In Japan I actually blow out at how many japanese riders shun the powder and ride park or groomers doing butters and spins.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Sweet edit.

What board are you riding?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know if I have any remorse, its the closest really good powder to where I live and because I know the mountain so well I am able to hit fresh lines for at least a day after the main spots are carved up.

I also saved about 40000Yen on buying day passes with the season pass:thumbsup:.

Because I went there so much this year I also discovered quite a few new routes that people tend to neglect or not know about after a dump. 

The village is great and really low key, no drunken groups of foreigners spoiling the atmosphere. The onsen is free and the food is good. Once you arrive everything is walking distance so no need to even get into the car.

Also they don't play silly music through those little speakers around the resort which is a huge plus for me.

All in all I love the place, but I do want to check out Hokkaido and some other spots more. There is a new budget airline (peach) that if booked in advance you can fly very cheap from near me up to Hokkaido. like 10000 yen return.
That should make trips up there cheaper. I have a couple of spots I want to check out.

I will still be going to Nozawa a lot. 

As for people neglecting the powder I guess they just don't know how good it feels and they have their niche. Suits me fine as its more powder for us.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

dreampow said:


> This is a mixture of clips freeriding in the powder at Nozawa Onsen in Nagano Japan.
> 
> I Don't take much footage so this is all I have. I had many great days this year, only about 27 in total, but almost every single one was in top notch powder. When its good here it is amazing.
> 
> ...


What little bit of video you did get is really cool-nice job I liked watching it.

Andy


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Sweet edit.
> 
> What board are you riding?



Thanks

In this edit in almost all the shots I am on a Volkl Zenit 161 which is stiff posi camber, a bit similar to a custom X. I DIY'd the tip into a very gentle low rise rocker for better float, while leaving the camber through the front binding to the back. I am about to chop this board and make it into a swallow tail for even better float. 

There are a couple of shots of me riding a rome pusher 156. Its full rocker so pretty lame on groomed runs but very nice in about 30cm of powder. Very good in tight trees. A couple of shots I am on a 158 Ride highlife too. I have now sold that and am riding a NS proto CT 157 as my main stick when its 40cm or less of fresh.
Don't have any footage of me on the proto yet, but its great in pow (not too deep). Very quick to turn and really good board feel. I am really impressed with it.

Because I ride mostly really nice powder I don't like it when the board is too damp (highlife) I want to feel the snow under the board.

I also like to stay as short as possible for little spins of natural hits and in some areas the trees are very tight so a 157 is much easier than a 161.


----------

